# Building Small Darktent!



## Matt_Gill (May 30, 2006)

Ok, so hears the idea, i havent got enough room to build a darkroom, so i was thinking of making a small box with a fabric shoot on the front, ill put the shoot over my head and around my stomach then be able to work inside, Will this work? If so how big will the box need to be?


----------



## hammy (May 30, 2006)

It could work but I'm not sure what darkroom work you intend to be doing?    
Just putting film in a developing tank? It'd work for that. But all that is not needed. All you need for that is a film loading bag or what I do is close all the shutters in my room, turn all lights off, and load my film under three thick blankets. Works for me.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 30, 2006)

You would need a draw string at the bottom like a poncho but it might work.  Obviously you feel the need to see what you are working on so you will need some kind of very small, small light or you might as well be outside with just your hands in.  Which by the way is what I have a cardboard box with back cover and a changing bag on one end.  It is in effect a home made changing tent.  I cut film and paper in it for film holders so I need more room than a changing bag.  I also store some small amounts of paper and film there.  In a second chamber on the rear.


----------

